
Ask HN: What do you say/do to network? - DoreenMichele
I am truly bad at this. Wondering what other people do.<p>Thanks.
======
southern_cross
Check out Meetup - [https://www.meetup.com](https://www.meetup.com) .

I try to attend various local Meetups on at least an irregular basis. It's
mostly techie (work-related) stuff for me, but there's lots more than that out
there.

------
Cypher
say hi

